# Terraria Gent



## Nabal (May 21, 2009)

Hi there,

Is here some-one who has ever been to Terraria Gent. If so, any good?

Just the information if you want :Na_Na_Na_Na:

21st March 2010: Terraria Gent - Belgium 
Location: Van Rysselberghedreef 2, Citadelpark B, 9000 Gent, Belgium
Contact: vhm-events

Have family living close by. Maybe I should visit them that weekend :lol2:

Thank you.


----------



## kingsnake (Mar 23, 2007)

I'm off to this show, its being run by the same people who run some of the smaller Dutch show like Amstelveen and Utrecht.


----------



## Jas (Mar 9, 2005)

We have tables at this show, It's quite a good show but much smaller than Houten. Gent is a nice town to stay in too lot's of nice restuarants.


----------

